# 1315 work in progress #2



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just got this one tonight over all good shape Don't think that I want two 1315's but could not pass this one up it was cheap!

After all whats wrong with having more toys?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

One for mowing...take the deck off the other and use for other chores.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It has a vibration in the deck I am not sure about and posted a specific thread about it. I cut the lawn with the tractor and it has great power! I then pulled the deck to find the problem


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I did not want to strip parts from 1315#1 to fix the deck vibration. The double pulley was bad from a bad bearing. a new pulley is $78 so I fixed the old one.

Boring out the pulley making a brass insert and final assy.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Giving 1315#2 her 23year checkup and lube

I also found the engine had a mounting bolt missing and two others loose!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like yu are right into the repairs! It must be great to have the equipment to fabricate stuff, and know how to use it! 
Argee might be on to something, I wish I had a small tractor with no deck just to do gardening and yard chores.
Keep us posted on your progress Ed.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well got it all back together a couple of days ago. I went ahead and replaced all the belts. This one has the power. been awhile since I had a mower that could pop wheelies. This one is now near mint. i'll post some pics this weekend. Looks like I will be a 1315 owner for a long time. I am sure The other one will someday a parts machine but for now they both run good and I will keep it that way as long as no major parts break. Or maybe I can get another one for that!


----------

